# Man. Upload



## ruga (13. Mai 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich meine SavedVariables.lua hochlade, bekomme ich immer folgende Meldung:



> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /docroot/black-legion.info/include/update/luaparser.inc.php on line 13




Als UI-Mod verwende ich  Insomniax Recompilation  falls das helfen könnte, das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## B3N (13. Mai 2005)

Deine SavedVariables.lua ist einfach zu groß. Was wird da drin den alles gespeichert? Da du den Manuelle Upload benutzt, wird deine lua immer zu voller. Logge einfach mal in Spiel ein und tippe folgendes ein.

/script BLASCProfile={};

Dann beenden und nochmals den manuellen Upload versuchen.


----------



## ruga (13. Mai 2005)

hat nix geholfen :$


die datei ist 1.69mb gross (vorallem durch lootlink hat's viele einträge :$)


----------



## Yiria (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

also ich habe das gleiche Problem wie "ruga", auch bei mir bricht der manuelle Upload mit der oben genannten Fehlermeldung ab.
Ich habe auch einen Thread deswegen erstellt, siehe hier. Dieser könnte allerdings geschlossen werden, man kann ja hier alles bereden.

@B3N
Danke schon mal für die Hilfestellung, ich werde versuchen mein Problem mit deinem Tipp in den Griff zu bekommen.
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es funktionieren wird.
Wenn es tatsächlich an der Übergrösse meiner SavedVariables.lua geht, dann wird das bei mir auch nicht viel bringen.
Ich habe auf meinem Account und auf dem gleichen Server sage und schreibe 6 Charaktere (4 Allianz & 2 Horde) welche ich eigentlich alle spiele, deswegen ist meine SavedVariables.lua wohl auch so aufgebläht.
Frage ist jetzt nur, wie bekomme ich das in den Griff?

Kann ich die SavedVariables.lua einfach mal löschen? Ist sie Teil von WoW oder nur eine Temp-Datei für BLASC?
Würde es überhaupt etwas bringen die Datei zu löschen oder wäre sie dann sowieso gleich wieder so voll?

Ich hab bis jetzt eigentlich immer den manuellen Upload gewählt, da das Programm bei mir ständig Probleme hatte die Daten hoch zu laden, also auch schon am Anfang, als die SavedVariables.lua noch nicht so groß war.
Das liegt aber wohl eher an meiner Firewall bzw. deren Einstellungen.
Aber würde es was bringen, wenn ich wieder das Programm benutzen würde, kommt es mit einer größeren SavedVariables.lua klar? Oder gibt es da dann das gleiche Problem?

Nur so zur Info, meine SavedVariables.lua ist ca. 1,9 MB groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könntet Ihr eigentlich nicht einfach die Upload-Menge in eurem Skript erhöhen?

Na ja, ich hoffe mal auf eine schnelle Antwort, denn ich würde ja schon gerne meine Chars auf dem aktuellen Stand sehen, zumal unsere Gildenseite auf diese Art und Weise ja auch so langsam nicht mehr stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schon mal für eure/ deine Antwort(en)!

Liebe Grüße
Yiria


----------



## Hancoque (18. Mai 2005)

Die Datei wird dazu verwendet, Einstellungen von Addons dauerhaft zu speichern, so dass sie beim nächsten Spielstart wieder geladen werden können. Addons haben keine andere Möglichkeit, die Daten irgendwoanders zu speichern. Grund ist wohl vor allem Sicherheit, damit mit Addons kein Schaden angerichtet werden kann.

Das führt nun dazu, dass alle Addons in eine Datei speichern. Auch jene Addons, die nicht nur Einstellungen speichern, sondern auch Profil- und Itemdaten sammeln. Addons wie der BLASCProfiler, Thottbot oder Census blähen so die SavedVariables.lua enorm auf. Abhilfe schafft da das Entfernen der jeweiligen Addons. Dann werden beim nächsten Login automatisch alle Daten von dem Addon gelöscht. Das bloße Deaktivieren eines Addons im Addon-Manager von WoW sorgt nicht für ein Löschen der Daten.

Was nun auf jeden Fall helfen sollte: Alle Informationssammel-Addons entfernen (z.B. Ordner umbenennen) und bei BLASC den Abgleich der Wissensdatenbank deaktivieren. Eventuell ist letzteres aber nichtmal nötig.


----------



## Yiria (18. Mai 2005)

@Hancoque
Mensch, vielen vielen lieben Dank, dein Post hat mir sehr beim Verständnis über die SavedVariables.lua geholfen. Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem konnte ich mein Problem mit deinem Tipp tatsächlich beheben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@All
Für alle die das gleiche Problem haben wie ich, so gings:
Ich habe den "BLASCProfiler"-Ordner aus meinem "AddOns"-Ordner heraus genommen (verschoben), hab mich dann ins Spiel eingeloggt, dann wieder raus aus dem Spiel und siehe da, meine "SavedVariables.lua" ist von 941 KB (hatte mich mit 1,9 MB vertan) auf nur noch 47 KB geschrumpft.
Nun habe ich den "BLASCProfiler"-Ordner wieder in den  "AddOns"-Ordner hineingeschoben und habe mich erneut in das Spiel eingeloggt, gleich wieder raus und siehe da, meine "SavedVariables.lua" ist wieder auf 75 KB gewachsen.
Allerdings ist sie jetzt noch so klein, dass der man. Upload jetzt wieder funktionert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass das ja kein dauerhafter Zustand sein kann.
Da müsste man ja praktisch alle paar Wochen her gehen und diesen Workaround durchführen.
Also nicht das hier jemand was flasch versteht, BLASC ist super und sicher ist es kein Drama den Workaround ab und zu mal anzuwenden, schön wäre es, wenn sich die Jungs vom BLASC-Team noch mal was einfallen lassen würden.

Ich bin ja sicher nicht der Einzige der noch andere AddOns wie z.B. SellValue oder EasyMail benutzt.

Na ja, es wäre schön wenn ein BLASCer hierzu noch mal was schreiben würde. :-)

So, vielen lieben Dank noch mal an Hancoque für die tolle Beschreibung und Hilfe und natürlich auch danke ans BLASC-Team für das geniale Tool!

Liebe Grüße
Yiria


----------

